# Heat Questions!



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 6th month old female yellow lab and have a few questions. How old are they when they first start going into heat? I have a feeling shes in heat now cause she keeps licking that area and it is a little swelled. I did not think they would go into heat this early in life, but im just wondering. Also I heard that they should be at least 1 year old before you breed them, which makes sense to me. Any info would be great!

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

NO im kidding, i just wanted to put the post up cause im board! If I knew I would take the time to put the post up! I honestly dont know and im asking so I can find out!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

nowski10 said:


> NO im kidding, i just wanted to put the post up cause im board! If I knew I would take the time to put the post up! I honestly dont know and im asking so I can find out!


Nowski talk to your vet and he should be able to explain the issue to you and should do so for free.

The short answer is your dog probably is in heat and could be bred, however you do not want to breed any dog without really understanding the complexity of dog breeding and its a topic that cannot be accurately addressed on a internet board.

Good luck keep your dog under strict control to avoid any unintentional breeding.


----------

